# seafood for ferrets



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

hello there 
i was just wondering what seafood can ferrets eat up just trying to spice up the meat intake and i can get a couple of crabs for them and i was going to put them in whole but someone told me about deadmen is poison to humans so is it poison to ferrets


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Most ferrets are not actually keen on fish - some will like it but most wont ( 1 of my 21 will eat it LOL )
I know most people have had most success with raw sprats 
Some feed a bit of tuna/sardines/prawns but I think thats about it.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

We have 2 boys who wont eat any meat.
They will eat tinned salmon obviously only use the spring water one or tinned sardines again in spring water.
Our younger kits will eat anything including meat and salmon/sardines.
If you want to try them with fish there is no harm in it and they might enjoy it.
Not too sure on crab but as long as you take out the deadman i see no reason not to give it a go.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> Most ferrets are not actually keen on fish - some will like it but most wont ( 1 of my 21 will eat it LOL )
> I know most people have had most success with raw sprats
> Some feed a bit of tuna/sardines/prawns but I think thats about it.


well they have never had fish and since this person has offerd me a few free crabs i thougth i would give it ago but if prawns are ok might get some one them for them as well


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah give it a go deffo - they might love it. 
I dont know about the crab but should be ok if u just remove the meat. 
They eat better then the humans dont they LOL ( can just imagine peoples faces when they ask what the ferrets had for dinner and u said crab and prawns LOL luxury )


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

All I can say is dont' give house ferrets smoked mackeral!!!!

I did this once with my 15 house ferrets, it was years ago, I couldn't get the smell of the ferret 'fish' poop out of the house for weeks!

Not nice at all.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

saxon said:


> All I can say is dont' give house ferrets smoked mackeral!!!!
> 
> I did this once with my 15 house ferrets, it was years ago, I couldn't get the smell of the ferret 'fish' poop out of the house for weeks!
> 
> Not nice at all.


i bet lol my hubby gets shirty when i give my ferrets pheasaent as he loves ferrets but my ferrets comes first lol and am going in town 2mor for some prawns do i cook them or raw


----------

